# Movin' on up to a deluxe aquarium in the livingroom



## Magic Mike (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey everybody. 
Names Mike, I've been reading up on these forums and others for years but never got that big into the hobby untill last year or so.
I had (still do, which this post comes into play) a 40 something gallon tank for about 6 years. Fish have come and go and it did its job for awhile.
Now i have fish that are getting to big and need more space, and I've always wanted a big tank but just never had spare cash and time for one.
Things came into play and i picked up a 150 gallon tank (listed but i think its 125 gallon... whatever  ) a sump filter and a few other things for $150 bucks. the glass is alittle scratched but its not too bad.
I weld up a stand using 1.5 11ga square steal, and im still in the process of making the hood and what not.

anyways my deal is im going from such a small tank to a big tank, im gonna try and bring as much big rocks and drift wood from the 40gal to this tank, but thats it.
i took some net and put some of the 40gal dirty gravel in it and put it in one of the trays on my Cascade 1500 filter (its the only one running right now as ill start the other one once its filled with water), but is there anything else i can do to help this new tank cycle correctly?
its been running for almost 2 weeks now, and i only put a few small small cichlids in there to help provide some waste. 
im staying on top of my water tests and im changing some water every few days.
im building a big center rock hideout so thats why i havent filled it with water to the top yet.
and ill be putting the heater in the sump, its just for now.
oh, the coraife 36w UV isnt turned on yet, just flowing thru. I was told its better to do that after it cycles.

any tips or anything helpful at all would be great.
thanks!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!

Nice tank and good deal.

It would be very helpful if you can post the results of your water tests. Also, which test kit are you using?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 13, 2014)

its a API complete test kit.
*** always used it.

my ph is right around 7.8 to 8, i just use Tap water. its pretty hard but its not bad. when i test it with my ppm meter for my tomato plants its right around 155ppm.
but the tank is Nitrite is 0ppm, the Nitrate is 0ppm, and the ammonia is right around .50ppm. i was going to put some ammonia remover in it but figured maybe i should just let it do its thing. since im changing water and such.

and thanks!


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

That's quite the set-up!! And wow, under the tank looks almost as good as the display :lol:

I love how high it is too, very unique.

Look forward to seeing this come together.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks. 
I wanted to look into it standing up, I hate bending down to look into a tank. My wife doesn't like it but whatever. 
Plus it helps with doing working underneath it.
The whole bottom will be closed off, using magnetic wood panels.
My cats like to mess with everything.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Magnetic panes are nice! Gives you full and easy access... which I don't think was going to be a problem anyway 

I've got a rolling computer chair next to may tank in the garage so I can easily scoot around it to see what's going on, and my dining room tank is by the table so there's chairs their too. I don't like bending over either.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Magic Mike said:


> Thanks.
> My wife doesn't like it but whatever.


My wife went from wanting to be involved in all the decisions and maintenance to "whatever, it's your tank. Do what you want with it." This was just recently, and I'm REALLY enjoying the freedom :drooling:

As long as you keep it looking nice she'll learn to love it and will appreciate the work you put into a nice aesthetic that she doesn't have to mess with, but gets to enjoy all the same.

Now if my wife will only let me keep my empty 40g she wants me to sell. There's no room for it apparently, but I can think of all kinds of places!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm lucky, she doesn't care what I do really. 
We have 4 tanks, one being a 20 gal seriously planted tank that has way too many fish. Which is now all going in my 40 something gallon. 
Another reason why I need to move my cichlids over to this big tank. I just don't know when will be safe.
I also have two big Raphael catfish and a 12in pleco I need to bring over. Dunno when will be safe.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

If you are doing a fish-in cycle you'll need to keep up on the water changes and wait until you get a consistent 0 reading on ammonia (not right after a water-change, of course). Then I would probably only add one fish at a time so you don't overwhelm your beneficial bacteria. A 12in pleco is going to generate A LOT of waste, so you'll probably have to go back to doing a lot of water changes after you introduce him if you go from two tiny cichlids to a huge pleco (or any other large fish that's being introduced). Is that what you mean by "when will be safe"?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 13, 2014)

Basically.
I've been keeping up on the water changes and I figured I'd have to do more when I put him in.
I check the water 6hours and then 12 hours after a 20 gallon or so change.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

If you're doing water changes every few days I'd recommend you up your water tests to daily to make sure you don't get an ammonia spike before you would typically change out more water. Sounds like you have a good regiment going though. If you keep getting ammonia readings you'll need to either up the volume you are changing, or the frequency (or even both, depending on the readings). Especially once you add new fish


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 13, 2014)

I've been doing tests every 6 to 12hours so it's more then a daily thing.
Should I add any ammonia remover or just keep replacing water.
So far the few fish look real health and all are eating good.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Oh, I gotcha. I thought you meant you were testing 6 to 12 hours after a water change, and that was it. My bad 

As long as you keep up on the tests, the ammonia is staying down, and the fish are acting normal and looking healthy I wouldn't think you'd need to introduce anything else. If anything it would be better to simply change more water each time as opposed to adding chemicals, but it seems like you've got a good regiment going. Keep it up!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Mike, your test results of 0.5 ammonia and zero nitrates means that your aquarium is still in the process of establishing the good bacteria population and is NOT ready for fish. I understand you have "a few small cichlids" in the tank to help cycle it so you can't use the fish-less cycle procedure at this time. Ideally, you can either perform larger daily water changes of 50% to reduce the chance the fish will be harmed by the ammonia OR you can purchase a bottled bacteria product that will help cycle your tank quicker.

What you are looking for is zero ammonia and nitrite and a nitrate reading over 10ppm. I wouldn't bother adding ammonia removing products as noted above.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 13, 2014)

I did the fast start when I first did the tank. I'm just not a fan of the fishless cycle, just never had good luck with it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I understand the fish-less cycle method isn't for everyone. Is the fast start method that you used referring to using dirty gravel in the canister filter or something else?


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello Mike, you got it looking good. I have the same size tank and I recently had to debate what kind of cycle. Here's a link to what I did. I liked it because you only had to cycle a small amount of water and all the mess and fuss was outside. I built up so much media in a short time that it was ridiculous.

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=312578

Lots of Luck
MeCasa


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 13, 2014)

No the fast start is the stuff from API or whatever company that says you don't need to cycle the tank. I know that's not true but I've used it a few times before and it did help cycle the tank faster. I also put some of the old gravel and etc in some pantyhose and put it inside one of the trays on my canister filter. Plus put old rock from my 40gal in there too.
I just did another 20% change and I'll be retesting the water in like 4 hours.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 13, 2014)

MeCasa said:


> Hello Mike, you got it looking good. I have the same size tank and I recently had to debate what kind of cycle. Here's a link to what I did. I liked it because you only had to cycle a small amount of water and all the mess and fuss was outside. I built up so much media in a short time that it was ridiculous.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=4&t=312578
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's a pretty cool idea. I might have to look into that more.
My piss would prob just make all the fish super hungry for the munchies.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

Tell me about it :lol:

Ammonium Chloride

[Link removed, PM for site]

.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 13, 2014)

I figured maybe it couldn't hurt putting more big rock from the other tank and a moss ball I had in there, into this tank.
Did a few more water changes, everything is at 0 but ammonia is at .25. So far so good.


----------



## FActr (May 22, 2014)

Magic Mike said:


> Thanks.
> I wanted to look into it standing up, I hate bending down to look into a tank. My wife doesn't like it but whatever.
> Plus it helps with doing working underneath it.
> The whole bottom will be closed off, using magnetic wood panels.
> My cats like to mess with everything.


The wife never likes "it", whatever it may be that the husband does like. lol


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 13, 2014)

Well she likes the tank, doesn't like it's height. She wasn't a fan of cichlids though, more tropical fish.
She deff doesn't like my cars, but they came before her so....


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 13, 2014)

Btw ammonia seems to be at 0. Added two of my smallerish cichlids and did a small water change. Also got my 2nd filter running and my water looks crystal clear.


----------

